# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Bên mình nhận làm giải pháp và tích hợp hệ thống Robot ,CNC , LASER

## duongvanhuelaser

Xin chào cả nhà, 
Hiện tại bên mình là đơn vị sản xuất và nhận làm tích hợp hệ thống Robot, CNC và Laser trong công nghiệp và dân dụng. Và có cả cung cấp từng phụ tùng dời và hỗ trợ dạy đào tạo tự lắp khi mua sản phẩm bên mình. Bác nào cần liên hệ : Dương Văn Huệ - 0908961814 Địa chỉ: số 3B, Ngõ 43, Giảng Võ, Phường Cát Linh. Quận Đống Đa. Tp Hà Nội

Đây là năng lực bên mình. Bên mình mới làm một giải pháp mô phỏng để tham gia triển lãm SAIGON AUTOTECH & ACCESSORIES 2019 các bạn tham khảo nhé:

----------

